# ISO inspiration



## SodiumPentathol (Oct 4, 2011)

Hey all! I'm looking for inspiration for a nice fall cupcake to make for an upcoming bake sale/fundraiser deal. They need to be tough enough to travel well, since they'll be going there on public transit... Shoot me your recipes for any nice nutty, pumpkiney, or appley treats!


----------



## SharonT (Oct 4, 2011)

*Pumpkin Chocolate Chip Muffins*
_2 1/2 cups self-rising flour_
_1 1/2 cups sugar_
_1 1/2 tablespoons pumpkin pie spice_
_3 eggs_
_1 can plain pumpkin _
_1 1/2 sticks butter, melted_
_1 1/2 cups chocolate chips _

 
Heat oven to 350 degrees.   Grease muffin cups or use foil cups. Thoroughly mix flour, sugar, and pie spice in large bowl.  Break eggs into another bowl.  Add pumpkin and butter.  Whisk until well blended. Stir in chocolate chips.  Pour over dry ingredients and fold in with spatula just until dry ingredients are moistened.  Spoon into cups.  Bake 20 to 25 minutes or until puffed and springy. (Bake mini muffins for about 16 minutes.)  Turn out onto rack and cool. Wrap in plastic bag, keep for 1 to 2 days.  Reheat to serve if desired.


----------



## SharonT (Oct 4, 2011)

*Fig Muffins*
_1/2 c. butter or margarine; softened_
_1/2 c. sugar_
_2  eggs_
_1 1/2 c. all-purpose flour_
_2 tsp. baking powder_
_1/2 tsp. ground cinnamon_
_1/4 tsp. ground cloves_
_1/2 c. milk_
_1/2 c. fig preserves_
_1/2 c. chopped pecans_

 
Cream butter and sugar until light and fluffy. Add eggs, one at a time, beating well after each addition. Combine flour, baking powder and spices; add to creamed mixture alternately with milk, stirring just until moistened. Stir in fig preserves and pecans. Spoon batter into greased and floured muffin pans, filling three-fourths full. Bake mini muffins at 350 degrees for 15 to 18 minutes and regular muffins for 20 minutes. Yield: 40 mini-muffins or 20 regular muffins.


----------



## jusnikki (Oct 4, 2011)

I don't make cakes much but this is one I've had success with. It comes from one of my fannie farmer cookbooks. It's pretty good. Hope you'll like it.. 

Chewy Brown Sugar Walnut Cupcakes


4 eggs
2 cups dark brown sugar
2 tbsps butter
1 1/2 cups all purpose flour
1/2 tsp salt
1 1/2 teaspoon baking powder
1 cup chopped walnuts, in large pieces
2 tsps vanilla

Preheat oven to 350 degrees. Grease the muffin pans, line them with fluted paper baking cups, or spray them with no stick coating. PUt a large pan of water on the stove and bring to a simmer. Crack the eggs into a mixing bowl (one that will fit into the pan of water) and beat with a fork to blend. Stir in the brown sugar and butter. Set the bowl in the simmering water, and stir constantly until the mixture is very warm, about 150 degrees. Remove from the water and add the flour, salt, and baking powder, and beat until the batter is well blended and smooth. stir in the walnuts and vanilla. Spoon into the muffin pans, filling each cup about half full. Bake for about 18-20 minutes, or until toothpick inserted in the middle comes out clean.Remove from the oven and let cool, then turn the cupcakes out onto a rack. Split, butter, and serve  warm, or cool completely and frost with Quick Caramel Frosting (below).


Quick Caramel Frosting

1/4 pound butter
1/2 cup dark brown sugar
1/4 cup milk
2 cups confectioner's sugar

Melt the butter and brown sugar in a heavy bottomed pan, stirring over moderate heat until the sugar is dissolved. Add the milk and blend. Cool, then beat in the confectioners sugar until thick enough to spread. Makes about 1 1/2 cups frosting.


----------

